# JD 2955 Hydraulic Breakaway question



## DanielW (Jan 18, 2021)

I have the following hydraulic breakaway on my tractor. It's leaking fluid badly between the black cover and the green metal on the front. Is this able to be rebuilt or do I need to change it to a quick connect or put a new one just like is on it back on?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
The couplers can have seals replaced. JD is proud of the kit. A hyd repair business might be a cheaper source for o-rings/back-up washers


----------



## DanielW (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks Jim. How hard and what steps would I take to get started getting it out?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Amount of difficulty depends on your mechanical skills. Remove coupler from tractor disassemble,taking photos of your endeavour while R&R seals then carefully reassemble after applying hyd oil to parts


----------

